

Voting in Organizations, Clubs, Meetings, and Families - skrap
http://democracychronicles.com/voting-in-organizations-clubs-meetings-and-families/

======
skrap
This is a pretty general purpose article, but I've found it really useful
deciding things at work, too. In particular, it is really useful getting a
good answer for the question "Hey, team, we've got 30 things we could work on.
What's the most important?".

~~~
walshemj
erh! I just had a flashback to a well know uk coop I was a member of we sent
an entire after noon disusing which STV method to use :-)

Citrine or Roberts are much better in practice for taking democratic
decisions.

